# virtual green screen



## Dr Lee (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, 
Is there a way to use OBS with a virtual green screen, is there a  plug in that will do this. It would be grest for small spaces.


----------



## BluePeer (Jan 20, 2021)

?
default you can use a croma key filter so its default a Virtual Green screen (make any color transparent)
related to what you have in had with "virtual green screen"
like the automatic out cut of not moving objects like nvidia Virtual background (https://developer.nvidia.com/broadcast-engine)
then simple use that (have hardware requirements)
there exist many different software solutions for thinks like this


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 20, 2021)

There are a few of those, including Intel's RealSense cameras, one made by nVidia, and a couple of other third-party programs.
None of them work very well, as it is not an easy thing to solve.

A greenscreen isn't hard to set up, even in small spaces, and will produce much better results.


----------



## oggy (Jan 28, 2021)

As one of those software, you can also use Zoom.  
Open a new one-person meeting with a virtual green plain background jpeg. 

In OBS, from source -> window capture, specify the Zoom window. As an option, "Window Graphics Capture" works well in my environment.
Then, using the Filter, you can set the chroma key.


----------



## indolering (Mar 1, 2021)

I formulated this into an ideas.obsproject.com post, go vote there if you want to see this in mainline OBS!


----------



## alyjeje (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi guys, Do you know a way to create a virtual greenscreen for browsers sources ? (actually the browsers sources will be my guests camera).
Thank you !
PS : I Tried the obsninja effect=4 recently committed but it need to be improve I think


----------



## FerretBomb (Apr 4, 2021)

alyjeje said:


> Hi guys, Do you know a way to create a virtual greenscreen for browsers sources ? (actually the browsers sources will be my guests camera).
> Thank you !
> PS : I Tried the obsninja effect=4 recently committed but it need to be improve I think


For browser sources, the page background should automatically be removed. Webcam backgrounds on the page are not the page background. Unless your participants are sending video with a solid-color keyable background, no, there is no way to do what you're asking at present. If they are, use a standard chromakey filter.


----------

